# Airbag setup draining battery! Need help!



## mysweet63 (Jun 1, 2011)

Ok so I have an airbag setup in my six three...the problem is, when my compressor starts running, it kills my battery....so I upgraded the battery and got my car running off the top post, and got my positive cable from the bags on the side post, but I have a feeling I'm still gonna have dead battery issues still.....now my question is, would I be able to use another battery for the setup itself, and somehow link my alternator to charge that battery as well? The alternator I have has double output than the stock alt, so I'm thinking it should work right? Or wrong?.....someone please help....


----------



## NFA Fabrication (May 30, 2012)

You can add a second battery for your bags, or just wire you existing system to only come on while the car is running/ignition on. If wiring in two batteries, wire in the second battery solely to your air bag system (You can still use chassis ground!), and make a connection between your bag battery, and your main battery with a solenoid in line that is ignition activated. That way the battery will charge while running, but be disconnected from the main when off, leaving your main battery charged.


----------



## rgarjr (Jul 15, 2012)

Does the compressor come on when the key is off? As NFA said, u needs to wire it up so the comp comes on when the ignition is on.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Could have been a bad battery from the start.Depending on how an what brand of compressors an what kinda wire you have running from underhood battery back all plays a HUGE factor.An i WOULD NOT not run the compressors w/ the car off.A second battery is not a "must" but it sure helps.The main thing you need to do is keep the underhood battery charged.Do a search on here called the "BIG 3" that will explain everything.

You can (an what allot of guys do) run a toggle switch from the pressure switch to whee you can get to it while driving.This way you dont need to worry about anything.Not to mention you can control the compressors if something goes wrong or you just get tired of hearing the compressors run


----------



## mysweet63 (Jun 1, 2011)

Yea, my compressors, come on when the ignition is in acc and turned on position, but as baggedout81 say, without that toggle switch, I have to wait til they reach the max psi before they shut off again.....haven't had any problems with the new batterry yet (1000 cramming amps), just wanna avoid any I may have in the future. I might go with that switch. Ey baggedout81, you are everywhere on this forum man, I guess you really know you're shit....im a noobie so bear with me ha


----------



## mysweet63 (Jun 1, 2011)

And the compressors are dual viairs, don't know exactly what models though....


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

i love these topics reminds me of why i got an edc


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

x2


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

mysweet63 said:


> And the compressors are dual viairs, don't know exactly what models though....


*
Add relays to it an hook it up to the ignition. N' if you have Viair Compressor they have a label.... 







*


----------



## mysweet63 (Jun 1, 2011)

Just checked, I got dual 444Cs


----------



## mysweet63 (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks CCE_Girl for the info, and thanks to baggedout81 for the killswitch info, just installed one and works like a charm......if I have unanticipated more problems after this il bring it back to this thread!


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

mysweet63 said:


> Thanks CCE_Girl for the info, and thanks to baggedout81 for the killswitch info, just installed one and works like a charm......if I have unanticipated more problems after this il bring it back to this thread!


*kOOL Beans.... Let us know. *


----------

